# Pray for the Tigers!



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

My hubby and I are MEGA Detroit Tiger fans! Our goal is to see the Tigers play at every MLB stadium during our marriage. So far we've been to Arlington, Toronto, Pittsburg, Chicago, Cleveland and New York City. Our next trip is to Minnesota in May to see them play the Twins. We, of course, have alot of stadiums to visit still! Is there anyone else out there that does anything like that?
How many other Tiger fans are out there? We HAVE to win!!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Go Tigers. Must say after the Jays, I do like Detroit. Great idea you have. May I ask your first name?


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

My name is Theresa. I forget to put that at the end of my posts! 

We like the Jays, too, especially Rogers Center-it's an awesome field! The last time we went, we took our kids and they wanted it to rain so that they could see the Dome close! 

Sheesh, a dome sure would've helped the Tigers in this series! I swear, they lost the other night because of that rain delay! And NOW THEY'RE BEHIND AGAIN !!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

tcollins said:


> My name is Theresa. I forget to put that at the end of my posts!
> 
> We like the Jays, too, especially Rogers Center-it's an awesome field! The last time we went, we took our kids and they wanted it to rain so that they could see the Dome close!
> 
> Sheesh, a dome sure would've helped the Tigers in this series! I swear, they lost the other night because of that rain delay! And NOW THEY'RE BEHIND AGAIN !!


Thanks Theresa, oops they're up 2-1 now.. Go Tigers.


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

That is a fun idea! A friend of our did something similar to that a few summers ago - visited every major league ball park and saw every team play. He is a total sports nut and with what he spent that summer I could have paid off my house!!! My husband and I are huge Chicago Cub fans, diehard to the end...... but all of my husbands family has moved to the Dallas, TX area and they all root for the Rangers. In fact two of our neices were at the game Monday night and saw the walk off grand slam. (sorry!)


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

Well, if "y'all (isn't that how y'all say it in Texas?) are watching right now, we are fighting like crazy!! omg...what a play that was!

Yes, it is alot of fun to wear an orange shirt in all sorts of other towns and cheering different from everyone else! 

Ok, the game is back on...bottom of the 9th...


----------

